# Oh Leia....



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 17, 2010)

COme on Chick! Share pix of this boy you talk about now! Please! please! please !









Angie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hehehe, I wondered if anybody was finally going to ask about him!



Between the weather and his winter coat he's been hard to get good pictures of but I have a few by now and will officially "announce him" in the next couple of days. (Good Lord, I've already had him here six months!



How did that happen??



) Official introductions are definitely in order as I'm tired of calling him "the yearling."





Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes, I want to see him, too!


----------



## Laura Leopard (Feb 17, 2010)

Leia, should I just put up a picture of Bishop and we can pretend it's Turbo?


----------



## Minxiesmom (Feb 17, 2010)

Turbo! Turbo! Turbo!


----------



## ClickMini (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, as his auntie, I may be a little biased. But I think he's pretty cool!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 18, 2010)

Come on Leia....OK ...no one respond to anything Leia posts on anything til she show us!!





And Amy...I think we need to see your crew too...you have some of my favs



Esprit....Flirt....Ally...the babes


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 18, 2010)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> And Amy...I think we need to see your crew too...you have some of my favs
> 
> 
> 
> Esprit....Flirt....Ally...the babes


Poor Amy- she can't post too much because I have the only photos of her pair held hostage on my camera right along with the photos of Turbo!



Waaaahahahaha! If someone would like to buy me a new laptop so I could actually upload a few I wouldn't mind at all. My hard-drive is so full it's overflowing and won't let me get things off the camera without a long fight.





Leia


----------



## Shari (Feb 18, 2010)

All I can say is.... External hard drive. Because of my Art... lets just say I would over load this lap top. But I looked in "Consumer reports" about the best one out there and bought it. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 18, 2010)

> My hard-drive is so full it's overflowing and won't let me get things off the camera without a long fight.


Why not download a bunch of it onto CD's till you get the pictures, download _them _onto CDs, then put your stuff back onto your computer?

I have learned the hard way...oh yes, beleive you me...to download and SAVE all my stuff OFTEN...and keep the computer as clean as possible. It will then work a lot better, and be a lot faster too.


----------



## Shari (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Feb 18, 2010)

Thank you Shari!!! Big hug





I like him



I can't wait to see him shed out.

That is some look that Kody is giving him in the first pic LOL


----------



## BannerBrat (Feb 18, 2010)

Boy he looks leggy, how old is he?

Tell us all about him Leia!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh, he's a handsome boy!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Those are NOT the photos I would have chosen to post of him. I've asked Shari to take them down so I can post his intro as I'd planned.

Leia


----------



## Shari (Feb 19, 2010)

Leia,

Your Mail box is full.

You did not say you don't want to show pictures to people, you said you were having problems with your computer. YOU have posted picures of him on FB, so I THOUGHT I was doing something nice, since you were having computer problems.

Next time, why don't you just say the real reason you don't want to show people your new horse.


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 19, 2010)

You can also upload your picture directly to photobucket.com and bypass your own hard drive that way.

Just a thought.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 19, 2010)

Shari said:


> Leia,Your Mail box is full.
> 
> You did not say you don't want to show pictures to people, you said you were having problems with your computer. YOU have posted picures of him on FB, so I THOUGHT I was doing something nice, since you were having computer problems.
> 
> Next time, why don't you just say the real reason you don't want to show people your new horse.


The mailbox filled up overnight and is empty now. You have a PM.

Leia


----------



## Reble (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok now, we are all curious where is the pics?

and what happened if they where up?


----------



## Mominis (Feb 19, 2010)

Bringing out a new prospect is so exciting! I'm looking forward to seeing the photos that you've selected to announce him. Best wishes!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you Mominis. I'm working on getting them up today.






Leia


----------



## candycar (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Sue_C. (Feb 19, 2010)

> Those are NOT the photos I would have chosen to post of him. I've asked Shari to take them down so I can post his intro as I'd planned.


Well, I thought they were nice pictures...and I am sure Shari thought she was only doing you a favour.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow,,,,

Shari was helping.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 20, 2010)

How did something so fun turn into something so upsetting?



I appreciate the thought but I was hurt and disappointed to have my surprise spoiled. I've been waiting six months to post his photos and then 24 hours before I finally had them someone else reveals my secret. How would you feel?





Anyway, I have the ones I wanted online now.



The thread is up on the main forum at http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=114957

Leia


----------

